# GarageBand Loops (where to get)



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey guys wondering where I could get some (preferably free lol) garageband loops. Specifically I need some drum loops that are in the roots reggae/dub style. GarageBand is completely devoid of any reggae drum loops :-(


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

irontree said:


> Hey guys wondering where I could get some (preferably free lol) garageband loops. Specifically I need some drum loops that are in the roots reggae/dub style. GarageBand is completely devoid of any reggae drum loops :-(


Some resources for free GarageBand loops:
http://www.loopasonic.com/
http://www.macloops.com/
http://www.macmerc.com/article.php?sid=1260
http://www.macworld.com/news/2005/05/13/icompositions/index.php

Hopefully that will get you started!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Great thanks a lot! I can't believe that NONE of Apple's remix packs has anything good for reggae, dub, dancehall etc,


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

irontree said:


> Great thanks a lot! I can't believe that NONE of Apple's remix packs has anything good for reggae, dub, dancehall etc,



actually there is alot in the remix pack.... but to be honest, create yer own loops, or learn how to sample and loop, once when you do it once, it becomes very easy... hell if a rapper can do it...:lmao:


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

where can I go to learn HOW to creat my own loops in Garageband?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

**bump**



djstp said:


> actually there is alot in the remix pack.... but to be honest, create yer own loops, or learn how to sample and loop, once when you do it once, it becomes very easy... hell if a rapper can do it...:lmao:


Yeah, I'd like to know if there's some sort of "how-to" on DIY loops.
Got any tips or sites for instructions for us Looping Newbies?


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

here is a really good start, and alot of other stuff can be-found throughout the site

Making Loops in GarageBand


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

djstp said:


> here is a really good start, and alot of other stuff can be-found throughout the site
> 
> Making Loops in GarageBand


Hey, thanks, djstp!
That IS an excellent resource and starting point! :clap:


----------

